
Wow air collapses, all flights canceled - bumbledraven
https://www.godsavethepoints.com/2019/03/28/wow-air-collapses/##
======
bumbledraven
> After suffering Rolls Royce 787 Dreamliner engine issues which grounded
> flights last year, Norwegian has been hit by the suspension of Boeing 737
> MAX 8 flights, straining resources in an already cash strapped operation.

------
leemailll
I can’t figure out how they could make money from the beginning. Round trip
from mid Atlantic to Iceland just for a couple hundreds of bucks, crazy cheap
for a summer vacation

------
bumbledraven
I submitted this (several times, for testing) as "WOW air collapses...", but
HN changes the capitalization of the first word.

~~~
ColinWright
If you click "edit" you can change the capitalisation.

